# Toco-8 Buy 1 Get 1 Free Sale!



## Trauma1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*IronMag Members*,




We are proud to announce our *Buy 1 Get 1 Free Sale* on Toco-8 starting on 8/12/10 through 8/25/10 at primordialperformance.com! 

This is a great time to stock up on a product that can deliver so many universal health benefits! These amazing health benefits apply to everyone ranging from the average person looking to improve their overall health; to the most dedicated fitness enthusiasts.


Some of the health benefits of *Toco-8* include:

???	*Promotes hair growth and retention
???	Supports optimal hormonal production
???	Studies indicate plaque reduction in arterial walls
???	Shown to help lower total cholesterol*



*Toco-8* contains:

???	*Potent antioxidant properties 
???	All 8 vitamin E isomers*



Now that we???ve looked at some of the health benefits of utilizing Toco-8, let???s take a look inside the container at what makes Toco-8 so special.


*What exactly is Toco-8?*

*Toco-8* is a tocopherol/tocotrienol complex extracted from palm fruits (elaies guineensis). Technically speaking, Toco-8 is a natural Vitamin E supplement, but to call it a "natural Vitamin E supplement" puts it in the same category as every other generic Vitamin E product on the market. The fact is, the natural Vitamin E found in your local supplement shop or grocery store is not natural at all. Rather, almost all Vitamin E products on the market are actually synthetic Vitamin E; a potentially dangerous and cheap byproduct of soybean oil, known as alpha-tocopherol.  *Toco-8* is actually a Natural Complete Vitamin E Supplement. It's important to understand that Vitamin E is actually a term used to describe a family of nutrients. Most people believe that there is only one Vitamin E, when in fact there are 8 different members that make up the Vitamin E family. They are listed below in the Toco-8 supplement facts:










*So what makes this Buy 1 Get 1 Free deal so special?*


For just $29.95, you???ll receive a 4 month supply of *Toco-8*!*That's literally 1/3 of a year's supply of this complete Vitamin E product for less than $30!*




*Don???t delay any longer and take advantage of this GREAT Buy 1 Get 1 Free Sale on our complete Vitamin E product Toco-8 for the next 2 weeks or while supplies last! 

Make sure to add (2) Toco-8???s to your cart to receive this sale offer!
*





Yours in Health and Fitness,

*Eric Potratz 
Primordial Founder & President

Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance*


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Aug 12, 2010)

wow,that is a fantastic deal! will be getting on that for sure!


----------



## nni (Aug 12, 2010)

good stuff!


----------



## Trauma1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Guidedbyscience said:


> wow,that is a fantastic deal! will be getting on that for sure!





nni said:


> good stuff!



Thanks, guys. Definitely a good time to stock up on this staple product! 



-John


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice sale john.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a darn good sale.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

Resolve said:


> It's a darn good sale.



Hey dude! Glad to see you hear. How's wifey?


----------



## Resolve (Aug 16, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Hey dude! Glad to see you hear. How's wifey?



Doing well sir!  Been a while since she finished her last log, but she recently pulled 265, which was a solid PR for her.


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2010)

Resolve said:


> Doing well sir!  Been a while since she finished her last log, but she recently pulled 265, which was a solid PR for her.



When will your placebo abusing wife be joining this forum too?


----------



## Resolve (Aug 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> When will your placebo abusing wife be joining this forum too?



I believe, sir, that is an oxymoron.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

Resolve said:


> I believe, sir, that is an oxymoron.



Not really, take a look at AM.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Not really, take a look at AM.



I see, so you would consider Iron Mag perhaps a more serious place of discussion?  I can abide by that.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

Resolve said:


> I see, so you would consider Iron Mag perhaps a more serious place of discussion?  I can abide by that.



Is it more serious, probably not.  But it doesnt have as many supp companies paying people off with supps to run bogus logs.  Take a look at your wifes log as an example.


----------



## nni (Aug 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is it more serious, probably not.  But it doesnt have as many supp companies paying people off with supps to run bogus logs.  Take a look at your wifes log as an example.



want to run a log?


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

nni said:


> want to run a log?



Only if its a placebo.


----------



## nni (Aug 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Only if its a placebo.



sounds good!

out of curiosity, what is the product being called into question?


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

nni said:


> sounds good!
> 
> out of curiosity, what is the product being called into question?



Take your pick, most supps do nothing.


----------



## nni (Aug 17, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Take your pick, most supps do nothing.



they all do something, its whether that something is worth it or not.


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

nni said:


> they all do something, its whether that something is worth it or not.



Hook me up with some free product and I will gladly give you an honest review.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 17, 2010)

I like toco 8 and endo amp max. 

I think they are good additions to pct.

Primordial performance has some great products available. whether they are all worth your cash, well, thats gonna depend on you.

for me, there are things they have that are worth it, others that arent.

I've used some of their stuff, been pleased with some, not with others. I'm sure it's the same with most other sup companies.

usp for example. jacked. good stuff. pink magic...well...it's called pink magic nuff said.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is it more serious, probably not.  But it doesnt have as many supp companies paying people off with supps to run bogus logs.  Take a look at your wifes log as an example.



You've made your point, you don't like the products my wife was using.  But I wouldn't call it a bogus log - whatever she posted was her honest opinion, and her lifts accurately reported.

But, for what it's worth, she's rarely online anymore.  And she won't be coming here, so rest easy.


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2010)

Resolve said:


> You've made your point, you don't like the products my wife was using.  But I wouldn't call it a bogus log - whatever she posted was her honest opinion, and her lifts accurately reported.
> 
> But, for what it's worth, she's rarely online anymore.  And she won't be coming here, so rest easy.



I was using your wifes log as an example.  I have nothing against her and I admire her for her dedication to a better lifestyle.  I just find most of the logs on AM are product pimping. Nothing more.

Please ask your wife to join here and visit the CT. Good times by all.


----------



## Resolve (Aug 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I was using your wifes log as an example.  I have nothing against her and I admire her for her dedication to a better lifestyle.  I just find most of the logs on AM are product pimping. Nothing more.
> 
> Please ask your wife to join here and visit the CT. Good times by all.



Gotcha.  I appreciate the discussion, man.  Nice to find a place where things can be resolved amicably.


----------



## Trauma1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm glad to see that all worked out well here. Every bodybuilding board has its strengths and weaknesses. Some just appeal more to others for different reasons.

BTW - There is about 1 week left in this sale, everyone!  





-John


----------



## Resolve (Aug 25, 2010)

One last day to this sale guys.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hook me up with some free product and I will gladly give you an honest review.


 me 3


----------



## Resolve (Aug 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> me 3



You can win some free product over here:
Toast Your Health and Win!


----------

